# cad weld



## ICE (Jul 1, 2013)

If ugly was a code violation this would qualify.  I don't know much about cad welds so I am asking the people with experience whether this is good enough.

The work is for a cel site ground ring.  Everything was buried when I went there this morning so I asked them to expose the six rods and all of the wire and welds.

I just want to know if you think that I should make them do it over because it is too weak.


----------



## peach (Jul 2, 2013)

cad welds need to be fully seated; I'm "certified" in cad welding.. had to take a class to inspect them at a radio place... NPR

Part of the "certification" was to make a satisfactory weld.. a bottle opener to copper conductors..

they are all UGLY, btw


----------



## NMCB13 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have seen better, these are nasty! In the one picture is that duct seal?


----------



## north star (Jul 2, 2013)

*= & =*

ICE,

Some of the cad welds look like they are "seated" fairly well,

but some look like they are "over burned" and not seated at

all.

Most of the cellular sites have RDP designed plans & specs.

[ they do here anyway ].........You could contact that RDP

and show them your pics., and ask for a letter of compliance

on each weld, or ask for their guidance on what should be

done to either correct, repair or replace the deficient welds.

Also,  ...agree that those are some pretty ugly welds !



*$ = $*


----------



## pyrguy (Jul 3, 2013)

Those are fugly.

It looks like the mold was almost worn out or not put together correctly. There are a few that look like the powder wasn't all used as the weld isn't fully formed

I was 'certified' also a couple of years ago.


----------



## NMCB13 (Jul 3, 2013)

Is there a way that a non destructive test be performed to verify that the weld bonded correctly? I mean a x-ray of several of the worst looking ones?


----------



## electriclese (Jul 9, 2013)

Would be cheaper to replace than xray I would imagine.


----------



## ICE (Aug 25, 2013)

What happened with this one?

View attachment 822


View attachment 822


/monthly_2013_08/DSCN1506_zps3c648432.jpg.6d2632ad52edb5faa7407e73730886da.jpg


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 25, 2013)

Had to check out cad weld on you tube. The first video seems a little more "pro", second one seems to walk the line of "hack"





Brent.


----------

